
Power Law and the Long Tail - wslh
http://avc.com/2015/11/power-law-and-the-long-tail/
======
chollida1
> The best thing you can do for this long tail is find a good home for the
> portfolio company. That could be everything from a modest acquisition to an
> acqui-hire. If you have to do a shutdown, then I like to see it done on
> terms the entrepreneur can live with.

There was a question here along time ago asking if venture backed companies
had better outcomes than non venture backed ones and the above quote is very
close to what my response was.

When you take VC, you have a very powerful and connected person in your corner
who will fight for you from the start to the end. And if things don't work out
then all other things being equal I'd guess you have a better than 10x chance
over a non VC taking firm of having a "soft landing" via an aqui-hire.

